# Stolen Deer Horns



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

If anyone knows of these horns anywhere or has heard about it let me know, there isn't too much special about it besides it was a nice rack before the one side got shot off! They were stolen from my Cousin's Underground parking in South Fargo south of 32nd Ave. It doens't have the tag nor would it now most likely but he would appreciate whoever took them to just put them back or give them back. They have no meaning to whoever took them but My cousin would just like to have them back. Please No ?'s Asked just return them where they were taken from!
















Thanks!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Maybe a dog or yote hauled them off. :huh:


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Maybe a dog or yote hauled them off. :huh:


I doubt it, not in an underground parking area where dogs aren't allowed!

Thanks anyways! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow man aren't you afraid the warden will write you up for no tag? I got wrote up once for forgetting to notch the dates because it was to dark to see when I found the buck then forgot. It was tagged just not dated. Good Luck I hope you catch the evil sob that would steal a mans pride away. :evil:


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

He has the tag just the meat place took it off and gave it back to him!


----------

